# HELP! DIY E-Juice



## zamir (31/1/17)

Hi Guys, 

just bought some DIY bases and concentrates, but need advise on what kind of juice i can make with these flavours. (initial idea was Caramel Popcorn - just like Old Bills, but never worked out that way) so now i'm sitting with all these flavours, but dont want them to go to waste. 

*Popcorn Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
*Pecan Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
*Dulce De Leche Caramel Concentrate (TFA) 
*Bananas Foster Flavor DX Concentrate (TFA) 
*Bavarian Cream Concentrate (TFA) 
*Salted Caramel Concentrate (FW) 

i dont have nicotine, as i want to make 0mg Juice. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## MrDeedz (31/1/17)

Dont know much about DIY but I use the below sites to find recipes with the concentrates.

https://e-liquid-recipes.com
http://www.kritikalmass.net

With e-liquid-recipes.com you can register and then list the Concentrates you have and search and then Recipes with ingredients will be found

PS: Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (31/1/17)

Not sure what you can make with that, someone with more DIY experience might be able to assist you.

However before you consider purchasing more concentrates I would recommend you take a look at a few recipes (the ones on this forum are generally a safer bet than random recipes on E-Liquid-Recipes and for now, while you are still learning, follow known recipes to avoid disappointment and a much steeper learning curve.

It will make your DIY a lot more successful and a lot easier for you. Later on once you have tried a few different recipes and notice similarities and understand more about what goes into making a juice then feel free to start experimenting with your own creations - chances are you will have a wider range of concentrates as well by then. 

This is my 2c to every beginner DIYer out there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zamir (31/1/17)

thanks man, ive checked these sites out already. but now im completely lost on which flavours work well with one another. the sites dont have much about the TFA concentrates in the flavours i bought 

haha thanks man


----------



## Andre (31/1/17)

Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

You could try this:

FW Salted Caramel 5.0 %
TFA Bavarian Cream 3.0 %

which should give you a nice Salted Creamy Caramel, I hope. You could add TFA Pecan at around 1 % to add a bit of interest.


----------



## zamir (31/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Not sure what you can make with that, someone with more DIY experience might be able to assist you.
> 
> However before you consider purchasing more concentrates I would recommend you take a look at a few recipes (the ones on this forum are generally a safer bet than random recipes on E-Liquid-Recipes and for now, while you are still learning, follow known recipes to avoid disappointment and a much steeper learning curve.
> 
> ...



Thanks man, and yes im trying to stick to script on the recipes ive found but for some strange reason it still not tasting as good as ready made juice on the market. flavour is lacking a lot, which is a huge disappointment. next time i will first hunt for good recipes and then buy those concentrate only. 
thanks for the advise man


----------



## Lukeness (31/1/17)

Just thinking about what works together with food pairs some of those together nicely

*Caramel Popcorn
Nuts and Bananas
Nuts, bananas and cream
Pecan Nut Pie (Nuts, Caramel and cream)*


----------



## zamir (31/1/17)

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
> 
> You could try this:
> 
> ...



Hmm sounds interesting. I'll try this today and let you know. 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zamir (31/1/17)

Lukeness said:


> Just thinking about what works together with food pairs some of those together nicely
> 
> *Caramel Popcorn
> Nuts and Bananas
> ...



that's exactly what i was thinking too. but then not sure about the % involved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (31/1/17)

zamir said:


> Thanks man, and yes im trying to stick to script on the recipes ive found but for some strange reason it still not tasting as good as ready made juice on the market. flavour is lacking a lot, which is a huge disappointment. next time i will first hunt for good recipes and then buy those concentrate only.
> thanks for the advise man


Yeah, there are many hit and miss recipes and remember that some juices need to steep for longer than others. Steeping makes a HUGE difference!

The beauty of DIY is that you can change it to your preference. I have found some DIY juices which I enjoy, although the overall flavouring is too subtle for me so then increase all of the flavours by say 10% or whatever you feel might be needed and then sample and go from there.

I did that for a DIY fruit juice, increased it by 20% which then became too strong and then tried it again at a 10% increase and that was much better.
More to my personal preference, I then found that the one fruit in question was lacking a bit so added the same fruit from a different brand (Cap, TFA, FA, INW etc.) to try give a better rounded taste and I find that to be better than the original. Many might disagree with me, however I DIY to my personal preferences.

I think all of those strawberry milk's taste like sheeet, many love them and cannot get enough of them though. Everyone has their own preference.
That is something to keep in mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tockit (5/2/17)

What was the recipe you tried and percentages? And how are you mixing? Scale or syringes? 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------

